# ............................Boom



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Nuff Said?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Holy [email protected] DAWG!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

UTTT OHHH.... Dog looks like he is on the attack


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

Not again :brick:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Warheads armed.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

oh no, not this noob again LOL


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Again?!? These fools never stop!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

holy crap! here comes the... erm... dawg rockets.... :eeek:


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

ooh i cant wait to watch


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

duck and cover...... duck.....and......cover.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

The Dawg is out of the Pound


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

word... whats all this postage fandom all the sudden? all these looneys taking pictures of boxes, you all need serious help.. its a CIGAR FORUM


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Dog is on the hunt!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Better make sure my rabies' shots are up to date


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

You guys are flippin' crazy... do you all go at it like this all the time?? hahaha


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Let them fly!!!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I got nuthin' to worry about here. I'm WAY below the Dawg's radar.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> You guys are flippin' crazy... do you all go at it like this all the time?? hahaha


Things like this are posted almost daily bro! It's like the USSR parading their missiles through downtown Moskow. They show 'em but no one knows where they are heading.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

"who let the dawgs out? who, who, who, who, who?"

Geez, whats the bottom one? A tank?


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

ngetal said:


> holy crap! here comes the... erm... dawg rockets.... :eeek:


:roflmao:

Not again!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookout everybody


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Go get em Dawg--This is gonna HURT!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I know where the TOP box came from........Can we say..."Free Montecristo Sample!"


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Run for ur life


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Duck and cover!!!


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> You guys are flippin' crazy... do you all go at it like this all the time?? hahaha


Seems to be getting that way!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> You guys are flippin' crazy... do you all go at it like this all the time?? hahaha


This rarely happens I don't know what you are refering to seems as though you need to be introduced to this first hand!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> You guys are flippin' crazy... do you all go at it like this all the time?? hahaha


YEP! :spiderman:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Do not mess with the "DAWG"!! :biggrin:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Did the "Dawg" break his leash again?


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Some one is in trouble


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm ready


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

huh...oh no


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks like that Dawg has some bite in it


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

i hear you talkin


----------

